# cycle length on clomid



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

My cycles vary from 27-40 days not on clomid. Today is day 29 - BFN - but no AF. (Tiny streak yesterday).

I just wondered how long others have found their cycle length to be on clomid. I kind of expected it to magically restore me to a 28d cycle....

I'm coping with this BFN - but would just like AF to start now so that day 2 comes around, I can start taking the tabs and we can get ready to go for another month again...

love sunshine

x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sunshine. On Clomid I found my cycles were anything from 28 days to 43 days and pretty much varied each cycle. Hope AF either stays away or comes soon enough so you can begin your next cycle. 

Good luck.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Rosie

Well AF has showed this am - at least I know things are working as it is 14days after I felt myself ov and day 29-30.

And you are a success story that keeps my hopes up!

love sunshine
xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi sunshine,

Sorry AF showed hun 

My cycles have varied between 29 and about 40 days every other month - I seem to ov later in the cycle every month

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I have had varying cycle lengths ..I did have one cycle where the tiny smear turned out to have been my period ..and I ovulated that cycle ..so may be worth getting them to scan you to see what is going on in there if you don't get a period within your normal time. 
Cat x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya Sunshine

This is exactly the same question I was going to post today!
For me, before Clomid, I was 23-26 days cycle, ovulating around day 12/13
First Clomid cycle was 23 days.
Second Cycle - I am on day 31 and no AF yet but 2 negative pregnancy tests.
It would appear from other responses that 40 days is not unheard of.  I think longer cycles will make it harder to track the fertile period. Like you, I thought it would make my cycles 28 days. This is certainly an issue I will raise with the nurse specialist when I finally get onto cycle 3.  I think they can give you tablets to induce a period  as well as to prolong a period length. The hospital  have told me to test again on Monday and then contact them if no AF.  I think they are assuming AF will arrive before Monday.  I hope so, my stomach is swollen and painful. I know in my heart that I am not pregnant.  Pregnancy tests are 99% accurate.

Good luck to you with the Clomid, sounds like you have started on it at the same time as me.  All the very best to you, take care.

Jane


----------



## poppystar (May 24, 2007)

hello

i am on my third cycle of clomid - and things are getting weird.  Before i had cycles between 30 days and about 40 days.  On clomid its about the same but for the last two cycles my periods have been very long - this cycle end to end a two week period - longest ever.  I am ovulating but late in the cycle.  Really not convinced this is the treatment for me.  Does anyone have similiar experiences?


----------



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

when i have had clomid over the last few years it did regulate my cycle to 28 -30 days, but last cycle was 40days on clomid!  Good luck with your treatment, x


----------



## Dorey (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi ladies,
Well, many of you won't know me...I was a Clomid girl & a regular on this site a few years ago. The good news is I got PG on my 9th & final cycle, & my little boy is now 20 months old!  
I'm now back on Clomid hoping for a 2nd baby  , but this time its a different ball game! My cycle is varied in length (today is day 36 & no AF, but 2 BFN), whereas the lot a few years back regulated my cycle to 31-32 days!!!!   
Has anyone got any ideas as to why its so different this time?
Good luck to you all!
Dorey XXX


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Got no answers for you I'm afraid, but just wanted to say congratulations on your little boy and good luck this time around !

Nix.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Dorey, I wouldn't worry. I was told that it would regulate my cycle to 28 days and make me ov on CD14, but that's not what happened at all. I ov'd once on CD14 and the rest of the time CD20 onwards, but it still made me ov so that's all that mattered. My last cycle I o'vd CD25 and tested on CD39 and got a BFN, then the following day got a BFP, so as long as it's making you ov then there's still a good chance of success for you again.

Good luck.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have to say...so far my cycle hasn't been affected!!   I'm still 27 days on the nose!

Vicki x


----------



## Dorey (Sep 8, 2004)

thanks for letting me know your stories. I think I'll try testing with the Opk  for longer this cycle & see what happens.

Great to know I'm not alone!!!

Plenty of baby dust to you all,
Dorey XXX


----------



## sunshine100 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi everyone - month 2 clomid, day 32 and still no AF, all BFNs... this clomid sucks... I'm glad I was able to come on this thread and read through all the stories of varying cycle length... I reckon I must have just ov'ed late (which we missed as was expected day 14-15 ov).

Month 1 cycle length was 29. 

I wish AF would just show so we can get on to the next month!

love sunshine
x


----------

